# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Raising KH



## Rubenred (Jan 8, 2004)

I just started a 150 gallon planted tank about a month ago and have been having a problem with my ph going from 6.5 to 7.5 from when the lights go on to off. My KH I think is to low it is at 1.5 I heard putting in baking soda will bring it up if so how much do I put in? Or is there somethine else I can do? I do inject CO2 too but not using RO.

[This message was edited by Rubenred on Thu January 08 2004 at 05:56 PM.]

[This message was edited by Rubenred on Thu January 08 2004 at 09:42 PM.]


----------



## Rubenred (Jan 8, 2004)

I just started a 150 gallon planted tank about a month ago and have been having a problem with my ph going from 6.5 to 7.5 from when the lights go on to off. My KH I think is to low it is at 1.5 I heard putting in baking soda will bring it up if so how much do I put in? Or is there somethine else I can do? I do inject CO2 too but not using RO.

[This message was edited by Rubenred on Thu January 08 2004 at 05:56 PM.]

[This message was edited by Rubenred on Thu January 08 2004 at 09:42 PM.]


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't know if you're using RO water, but the link below is still relevant. BTW bicarbonate of soda (baking soda) will work. I don't know the correct amount to dose though.

http://forum.apistogramma.com/viewtopic.php?t=1120&postdays=0&postorder=&start=0


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Read my FAQ for how to adjust your kH and gH. If your gH is under 3° you will want to raise it also.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you cant find it...

"If you need to raise the kH and/or gH (and very few of us do) then use something like baking soda, for kH or calcium carbonate for kH and gH. If you need to raise the kH of your water then you can use plain old baking soda, not baking powder but baking soda. One teaspoon of baking soda will increase the kH of 50 liters of water (13 gallons) by 4 degrees (68 ppm). Or you can use calcium carbonate which will also raise the gH. Two teaspoons of calcium carbonate will raise both the kH and gH of 50 liters of water (13 gallons) by 4 degrees (68 ppm). If your water has low gH you will also need to add magnesium to it. The best way to do this is with Epsom salts. ½ of a teaspoon if Epsom salts will raise the magnesium level to 7.8 ppm in 10 gallons of water. Recommended levels of magnesium are 5-10 ppm. If your water has a gH of over 3 degrees you would not normally have to add magnesium. For a very in-depth look at water chemistry take a look at this site. 
http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/chemistry.html"

Rex, where do you buy calcium carbonate?

Ruben, glad to see you took my advice and came here! Welcome to the forums!!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The one problem with baking soda is that without Co2 the PH will rise to 8.0. Are you using a solenoid to turn off the Co2 at night? I leave my Co2 running throughout the night and my pH swings aren't so bad. APD has more info,
http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.9802/msg00447.html

*Journal Database*


----------



## Rubenred (Jan 8, 2004)

Baking soda worked great but I have not been able to find where to get some calcium carbonate? Yes I just took the timer off of my solenoid that should help with the PH swings but I thought it was not good to have the CO2 on at night?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Are you using a solenoid to turn off the Co2 at night


I'm sorry, I didn't make sense earlier. Solenoid's are used to keep the pH in range by shutting the Co2 on and off. You shouldn't have a timer on the solenoid, otherwise it won't do what it is supposed to at night. Leave the solenoid on all the time and it will maintain the pH you want. It's not good to have the Co2 on at night if your setup is like mine where it is manual and you don't have a solenoid. But that is a matter of opinion, I leave mine on all the time and only get swings of +-2 or 3 in a 24 hour period.

*Journal Database*


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I got my calcium carbonate from a home brew shop.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

I got some calcium carbonate from my local pharmacy. There is probably a cheaper place but this was convenient.

Most of the cost for me was getting it shipped to the pharmacy. Five kilograms I think (enough to last me about 10 years) cost about $50 bucks Canadian including shipping.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## Rubenred (Jan 8, 2004)

I was wondering about Adding Epsom salt with calcuim carbonate to increase the GH is salt not bad for the plants?


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Epsom salt is not the same as table salt. epsom is used for Mg fertilization in soft water like mine.

Your tiger style is no match for my aquarium style!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Greg, you lost me there.... the whole point of having a solenoid is to either have it plugged into a timer to go off with the lights, or hooked up to a pH controller. If you want the C02 to run 24 hours a day, then you can simply plug the solenoid into a wall outlet, not a timer, and it will remain in the on position all the time, or you could remove the solenoid and the C02 will run continuously.

On some tanks I run the C02 continuosly and some I shut it off at night, not for any particular reason, just out of laziness or what is available. I am not sure which is better. I like shutting it off at night though because I think a moderate pH swing is natural.

Epsom salt is pure magnesium

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I assumed he was using it with a controller. I don't use a solenoid (yet), and didn't think of using it to just turn the Co2 at night. But that would work out for most people, but since Rubenred is using baking soda he needs to keep the Co2 running 24-7 or use a pH controller.

*Journal Database*


----------



## Rubenred (Jan 8, 2004)

yes I am using a Ph controller I think that was one of my problems putting it on a timer. I did find the calcium carbonate and Epsom salt at the local health food store. After adding it, it makes it look like you need to dust your tank though but it's working. Thanks for all the answers this is a great forum!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Now I am even more confused... a controller and a timer? I will let you guys figure it out!









Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Rubenred (Jan 8, 2004)

lol no not using the timer anymore. That was one of my first goofs.


----------

